# Thigh Chub-Rub, Male Edition



## Tad (May 30, 2016)

Thigh chub-rub happens to anyone who is heavy enough. Women tend to have more issues with it due to skirts and dresses, but there is a male version of it because, well, anatomy and clothing styles. Below are my observations. I hope that other guys (or women who have or have had larger partners who might have experienced these issues) will chime in with any solutions that they may have found. Or maybe Im just weird and the rest of you dont have these issues?

In short, the crotch seam of trousers or shorts is usually worn a little below the scrotum in current styles, because we are not in age where fashion dictates dressing to one side, cod-pieces, or male camel-toe. This leaves three potential rub points: thighs against the crotch seam (which will be running between just about the chubbiest point on the thighs, thigh against thigh just below/behind the testicles, and between thigh and the underwear covering junk.

All of these can be avoided by wearing closely fitted boxers or boxer-briefs, however personally that is more fabric than I prefer to layer on in hot/humid weather.

The first can be addressed, for the most part, in making sure that the seam is soft (not a harsh fabric or rough stitching) and not too thick. Personally Ive only had this problem with a few items of clothing over the years, and just learned not to wear them in hot or humid weather or when Id be doing vigorous walking. So that one is generally avoidable, although occasionally annoying.

The second one is basically the same that women face, albeit over a smaller area of contacting skin. Solutions Ive seen women mention over the years include talcum powder (to keep skin dry), applying antiperspirant to the area in question (again to keep it dry), body glide (I think that is an athletics product? Not familiar with it), wearing stretch thigh covering shorts/underwear/bike shorts (similar idea to the boxer-briefs mentioned above), or walking with small and slow enough steps so that the skin doesnt slide against itself and it is just the fat that wobbles back and forth (apparently this becomes more feasible/likely as you get fatter). Due to how guys carry weight the last solution seems less likely to work well for many guys, but presumably the rest would have potential?

The last is one that women presumably wont encounter. The issue is that even fairly good cotton becomes somewhat sticky once wet (at least for sliding across it  witness how well a wet t-shirt sticks). Briefs are frequently (and stereotypically) made of cotton or cotton-polyester blend, -- Im dubious that adding polyester would make this issue better but Ive never really tested it out as I hate the suffocating feeling of cotton-polyester blends that Ive worn in the past. Presumably there are other options in briefs, but I cant say that Ive really explored them. Given that perspiration will happen from both sides of the briefs, and that putting antiperspirant on the inner surface could have certain challenges and concerns, Im not so confident that it would help much with this particular problem. Body glide I dont have experience with. Powder might help? Possibly the best solution for this one would be briefs made of some slippier material?

Once chaffing has started, of course the skin is more sensitive, and it roughens, which makes the problem all the worse. So of course once wants to treat chaffing as soon as possible to prevent further problems. Im not sure what, if anything, really helps. Ive tried moisturizing cream, but Im not convinced that it really speeds up healing at all.


----------



## Melian (May 30, 2016)

Tad, this is a huge problem for my bf. He has really big thighs, and they are a mess of chafing and stretch marks that have become irritated. He's been using Lanacane with some success, but basically has just decided to avoid walking around on hot, humid days. Poor thing. :/


----------



## Crumbling (May 30, 2016)

All of the above. 

I like lanacane, though I prefer their talc/powder to the gel ... The gel never quite feels 'dry'

I've also found that use of athletes foot/antifungal powder spray can help a lot. anywhere moisture gathers can be prone to rashes and irritation. It works best preemptively, but it can also help calm things down, Be prepared to do some brand shopping ... some of them use alcohol as a carrier and sting like a motherf*cker when they go on. 

... and the big pants shop on speed dial.
If you wear through the thighs of your trousers... those last three or four remaining threads will cheesegrater your intimates in short order.

I've lived in bib & brace overalls for the last 5 years... everything is a relaxed fit, they don't ride up or slip down and the denim starts out so heavy they just get more comfortable rather than wearing through. 

It runs a little counter to Tad's points wrt the heavy seam... but the overall fit allows a little more air to circulate which helps keep things dry... and i've always found moisture to be the real enemy.


----------



## dwesterny (May 30, 2016)

I find as long as I use dial soap I have no problems in any of my rub/fold areas. It's like a magic bullet for me, I guess the anti-bacterial properties prevent anything. As long as I use dial no powder and no rashes ever. I switched to some bullshit organic tea tree oil, mint and goat semen (or whatever) soap for a few days and the rashes started. Same with using most hotel soaps for more than two days. I could probably just use powder with any other soap and still not have a problem but this is simple and effective for me.


----------



## fat hiker (May 31, 2016)

Anti-perspirant on the insides of the thighs to reduce chafing against the seams; and 'athletic' wicking synthetic/polyester underwear (briefs or boxer briefs) for the really hot and sweaty days. The wicking material in these is slippery, which helps; really moves the moisture out and away; and the fit is really snug, which also seems to help.

(Yes, UnderArmour briefs are one brand, but there are many others; even that famous Canadian old-line underwear manufacturer Stanfields offers some in wicking synthetics in underwear. Not cheap, but worth the money, and lasts well too.)


----------



## djudex (May 31, 2016)

Baby powder; just take a handful of it, toss it down the front of your pants and turn your junk into an icing sugar long-john.


----------



## Tad (May 31, 2016)

1) As a general note: As I was struggling with this over the past weekend (and this morning -- mostly sitting all day in air conditioning during the work week should let me recover, hopefully), it occurred to me that I'd seen women discussing this issue on these boards, but never guys, but that I couldn't be the only guy who has these issues. I mean, I wouldn't even consider myself full on BHM size (granted that I've always had pretty big thighs)



Melian said:


> Tad, this is a huge problem for my bf. He has really big thighs, and they are a mess of chafing and stretch marks that have become irritated. He's been using Lanacane with some success, but basically has just decided to avoid walking around on hot, humid days. Poor thing. :/



2) Poor guy! I hadn't even thought of the extra complication of stretch marks in the inner thigh (granted, I'm not sure if I'd have noticed if I had any there -- I should look) Hopefully some ideas will get generated here that you can bring to him to let him try to see if they help.



Crumbling said:


> All of the above.
> 
> ... and the big pants shop on speed dial.
> If you wear through the thighs of your trousers... those last three or four remaining threads will cheesegrater your intimates in short order.
> ...



3) After I wrote my original post, it occured to me that part of the issue is no doubt that, like many fat guys, I struggle to keep my pants sitting at what is nominally my waist. I mean, imagine belting pants a little below the middle of a slightly deflated rugby ball, and you'll have an idea of how secure their position is. And of course whenever the front of the waist slips down, the crotch seam also slips down, moving the location of isse 1 and increasing the skin contact area of issue 2. I've often thought that suspenders (aka braces) would work better for me than belts, but haven't been willing to give in to that so far. Hadn't thought about bib overalls, but they would be even better than suspenders!

4) I wonder if it is actually more of an issue of the stiffness of the seam, rather than thickness? I have one pair of jeans that are honest to goodness denim, with no added stretch, no polyester blended into the cotton, a good heavy fabric ... that can be a chaffing issue for me even when it isn't too hot. I was thinking of them when I suggested thick seams, but they are of a very stiff fabric (haven't worn them in enough yet obviously), and maybe it is the stiffness of the seam that causes more issues than just the thickness on its own?



dwesterny said:


> I find as long as I use dial soap I have no problems in any of my rub/fold areas. It's like a magic bullet for me, I guess the anti-bacterial properties prevent anything. As long as I use dial no powder and no rashes ever. I switched to some bullshit organic tea tree oil, mint and goat semen (or whatever) soap for a few days and the rashes started. Same with using most hotel soaps for more than two days. I could probably just use powder with any other soap and still not have a problem but this is simple and effective for me.



5) Any idea what it is about Dial soap that makes it work better for you? Or was that just a random fortuitous discovery?



fat hiker said:


> Anti-perspirant on the insides of the thighs to reduce chafing against the seams; and 'athletic' wicking synthetic/polyester underwear (briefs or boxer briefs) for the really hot and sweaty days. The wicking material in these is slippery, which helps; really moves the moisture out and away; and the fit is really snug, which also seems to help.
> 
> (Yes, UnderArmour briefs are one brand, but there are many others; even that famous Canadian old-line underwear manufacturer Stanfields offers some in wicking synthetics in underwear. Not cheap, but worth the money, and lasts well too.)



6) Glad to see an endorsement of the 'athletic' underwear. I was wondering about investing in some, but reluctant to spend the money purely based on a theory -- good to have at least someone who has found this worked for them.

I do have 'biking underwear' (basically biking shorts with a bit thinner material, to wear under regular shorts or pants) that I make very sure to wear while biking in warm weather, but I've found it gets hot and uncomfortable to wear longer than really needed (plus the bulk of the shammy is annoying when not actually biking). But a couple of times when things were pretty bad, I did wear these for much of the day just to protect the already chaffed areas.


----------



## dwesterny (May 31, 2016)

I think the rash is caused by yeast, fungus or bacteria and that in turns makes the moisture and oil problems worse. So by preventing bacterial and fungal growth the cycle is prevented. When I switch away from the antibacterial dial it's fine for a couple days then I start to develop swamp crotch and get itchy. I also shower twice a day so that helps too.


----------



## Tad (May 31, 2016)

Interesting -- I was entirely blaming friction, and hadn't considered that just dampness alone could be part of the problem. This would also argue against cotton underwear as it holds moisture rather well, so keeps the skin moist (as well as giving more friction when wet)


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 31, 2016)

Tad you can try the micro fiber undies. My brother seems to prefer them. I avoid the chaffing by wearing biker shorts under my dresses/skirts. If I can't do that, then spanks always help as well (for women). 

For me I find the opposite works. If I chaffe, I tend to get lotions with moisturizers in them. It keeps the thighs moving easier and reduces the friction. I find that when my skin is dry I chaffe faster so I go for moisturizer first. 

That being said, I know that sometimes when it is really hot out, moisture does tend to collect under the belly, and for me where my belly and thighs meet.. so in those areas I use talc or deodorant if I know I will be at a location where there is no bathroom near by. If I know that there is a bathroom near by, I just tend to take some flushable wipes or I wet some paper hand towels and take those with me and clean and dry the areas about every 2 hours (depending on how long I am at the place/function) to prevent chaffing.

(Just as an FYI... thigh chaffing is one of the reasons I wear more pants than dresses...lol)


----------



## bigmac (May 31, 2016)

When I was younger I always wore out my jeans between my legs just below the crotch. As I aged my legs got thinner so this is no longer a problem.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 1, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I think the rash is caused by yeast, fungus or bacteria and that in turns makes the moisture and oil problems worse. So by preventing bacterial and fungal growth the cycle is prevented. When I switch away from the antibacterial dial it's fine for a couple days then I start to develop swamp crotch and get itchy. I also shower twice a day so that helps too.



Another soap that works really well is Safeguard. (Actually the only one that I use)

Also for a heat rash or irritation of "skin on skin" - the space between our love handles (fat rolls) I am not sure if you have all heard of A & D Ointment. The same product is packages for babies or for first aid. The product works really well and will provide an overnight relief of the area. I use the clear one for babies. 

I believe I learn about A & D from my sister (also a SSBBW) and she got the info from the SuperSig. 

View attachment A and D.jpg


View attachment A&D.jpg


----------



## Teach (Jun 2, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> Anti-perspirant on the insides of the thighs to reduce chafing against the seams; and 'athletic' wicking synthetic/polyester underwear (briefs or boxer briefs) for the really hot and sweaty days. The wicking material in these is slippery, which helps; really moves the moisture out and away; and the fit is really snug, which also seems to help.
> 
> (Yes, UnderArmour briefs are one brand, but there are many others; even that famous Canadian old-line underwear manufacturer Stanfields offers some in wicking synthetics in underwear. Not cheap, but worth the money, and lasts well too.)



Polyester/Lycra athletic boxer briefs are the only way to go, imp. I buy Russell brand, that work well and are half the price of Under Armor.


----------



## Teach (Jun 2, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Another soap that works really well is Safeguard. (Actually the only one that I use)
> 
> Also for a heat rash or irritation of "skin on skin" - the space between our love handles (fat rolls) I am not sure if you have all heard of A & D Ointment. The same product is packages for babies or for first aid. The product works really well and will provide an overnight relief of the area. I use the clear one for babies.
> 
> I believe I learn about A & D from my sister (also a SSBBW) and she got the info from the SuperSig.



X2 for the A&D.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 2, 2016)

I suggest zincofax (diaper cream) for the rash.

I prefer lykra type shorts because it prevents chafing and dries quickly. Once cotten gts wet it is soo heavy.

My hubby walks slower to prevent shafing, and he also avoids the heat like the plague!!! I want him to try boxerbriefs, but no go so far!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 2, 2016)

(Just as an FYI... thigh chaffing is one of the reasons I wear more pants than dresses...lol)[/QUOTE]

This may sound crazy but sometimes a wear leggings under long dresses.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 3, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> (Just as an FYI... thigh chaffing is one of the reasons I wear more pants than dresses...lol)


 
This may sound crazy but sometimes a wear leggings under long dresses.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I normally do biker shorts because the lykra is light and dries out quicker than the cotton leggings. but sometimes it is just easier to wear pants on a really hot day instead of all the extra clothes.

on a side note, when I am chaffed.. I also use good old fashion Vasoline. it seems to clear things up pretty quickly. Being Hispanic I would say to use Vicks vapor rub as well... lol j/k


----------



## bubba350 (Jun 4, 2016)

The best remedy i found is the gold bond powder in the spraycan. You use a lot less with a lot less mess. A spray after shower under the belly hang and groin area and wicking style underwhere good for all day in the summer. Keeing the area dry seems to be the best soulution.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 8, 2016)

Interesting observation from me:

Taking long, slow strides significantly helps.

The only place i chafe is a 1x1 inch square right at the top of my thighs. I wore a dress yesterday, and was thinking; when walking more than that space touches. Why does only that space chafe? And realized; the other parts of my leg rub then slip free...and come together less frequency than the top, which reduces heat/friction, moisture...which is why my normal fast pace makes things worse. Faster rubbing means more heat, which means more sweat, which means more chafing for me.

So i extended my stride enough that even the tops of my thighs swiped past each other, and all friction stopped. It felt a little odd to have such a long stride, and it felt a bit slower...but no pain.


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 8, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Interesting observation from me:
> 
> ...
> 
> It felt a little odd to have such a long stride, and it felt a bit slower...but no pain.




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_1ULTlaZ4I[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 8, 2016)

Isn't working for me!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 8, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_1ULTlaZ4I


 
This is hilarious!!!


----------



## Melian (Jun 8, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_1ULTlaZ4I



He's pretty sexy. Mmmm.

Perhaps that wasn't the point, though


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 9, 2016)

This summer i used coconut oil to a great degree of success. Makes the thighs slip by seamlessly, absorbs in an hour, then i can reapply before i walk home.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 10, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This summer i used coconut oil to a great degree of success. Makes the thighs slip by seamlessly, absorbs in an hour, then i can reapply before i walk home.




Coconut oil is great stuff. It has a thousand uses (well at least 77):


https://draxe.com/coconut-oil-uses/


Its a great skin moisturizer and also works great as a personal lubricant (bonus you both end up smelling like macaroons).


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Coconut oil is great stuff. It has a thousand uses (well at least 77):
> 
> 
> https://draxe.com/coconut-oil-uses/
> ...



I found some of them rather questionable, but this one is hilarious: 
*59. Rust Reducer * Rub some oil on your silver wear

If your 'silver wear' (properly, 'silverware') is prone to RUST, then it ain't silver!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol! And lube would be gross imo..


----------



## bigmac (Sep 13, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol! And lube would be gross imo..



Works great -- it really does .


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry, nope. Ew. Not even close to how natural lubrication feels (plus I never need help in that area...flooding my basement as Mel puts it is easy with my chubby hubby), and is rife with possibilities to carry infection as it doesn't wash off well.

Plus, going back to the thigh chub rub...it does wear off slowly with friction. It didn't stain my skirts or clothing, but then I wasn't glopping it on, and I don't wear whites/tans/greys. 

Ps. for this you would have to put it on BEFORE you sweat.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 13, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2rI_H93uoU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2rI_H93uoU[/ame]

Not as good as the gluten one...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL i love his stuff


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 13, 2016)

His Burning Man one is pretty good  

(as someone who used to go to regional burns and almost went to the big burn)


----------



## bigmac (Sep 14, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry, nope. Ew. Not even close to how natural lubrication feels ...




But its not made in some unidentified chemical factory. I find many lubes are skin irritants (maybe I'm just a bit sensitive down there). Coconut oil is the opposite of an irritant -- if there are any abrasions (happens from time to time) it seems to help heal them.

And did I mention it smells real good!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 14, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> LOL i love his stuff



OK that was pretty funny. 

Notwithstanding (I love that word) I really do like the stuff as both a lube and a moisturizer. And who doesn't like the smell of coconut?


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 15, 2016)

bigmac said:


> OK that was pretty funny.
> 
> Notwithstanding (I love that word) I really do like the stuff as both a lube and a moisturizer. *And who doesn't like the smell of coconut?*



*raises hand*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 10, 2017)

Fyi been doing the coconut oil thing and it still works. Apply it before walking and the thighs slip past each orher effortlessly for 20-30 min or brisks walking.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 15, 2017)

Between my last 50lbs, I noticed that chub rub only happened to me every 10lbs as I was gaining weight. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 15, 2017)

I noticed my favorite shorts are now tearing in the seat. Is chub rub only in the crotch area or it can be considered the same when it happens in the back side of pants/shorts?


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 21, 2017)

Chub rub is really only between the thighs, I think - if you're blowing out the seat of your shorts, either the material has gotten really thin or your butt is getting bigger....


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 21, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> Chub rub is really only between the thighs, I think - if you're blowing out the seat of your shorts, either the material has gotten really thin or your butt is getting bigger....



I've been wearing those shorts from Old Navy for years. I thought they were hanging in there with me through the gain. My butt isnt that much bigger. The material got weak. I've made the hole bigger when I recently went to put them on. They didn't make it passed my knees and heard a rip this time going to mid leg. It looks like I'm going to retire them.


----------



## cellblockpig (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone else have the problem of sitting on their testicles while getting into their car during warm weather?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you for this information.

That shit hurts as much as a severe sunburn; it's no joke.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 16, 2017)

Every time I have to get out of my truck and go walk to check in I spend at least 2 minutes adjusting the sack to keep from pinching it off or having it stick to my legs. Sitting on them is a regular occurence. Why do we have to get older fellas?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 17, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Every time I have to get out of my truck and go walk to check in I spend at least 2 minutes adjusting the sack to keep from pinching it off or having it stick to my legs. Sitting on them is a regular occurence. Why do we have to get older fellas?



I don't know, but someone should do something about it! 

Curiously, I have zero issues with sack-sitting. No more than the average dude, I mean. 

"I don't know how you guys walk around with those things." Elaine Benes


----------



## hommecreux (Feb 9, 2018)

I like to use spandex extra long boxer briefs. Super breathable and wicks away moisture, keeps everything in place, and protects against chaffing and rubbing of the thighs. I've used the coconut oil and other ointments to no avail, but this solution solved all my problems.....


----------



## bigwideland (Feb 11, 2018)

At my size my thigh sort of roll over each other they do not slide so no friction, but yes at the lighter me had the issue, and i used sorboline cream, my issue is sweat under the belly, it's hot in Melbourne and I sweat a lot, I use spray on anti fungus , burns a bit, but work to keep rashes under control.


----------

